# Tank trim.



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Been trying to refurb a 80g a got and today had a bunch of the trim on the bottem literally just peeled off. Was wondering if there is a proven way to replace it ir not to worry. The side of the tank are lower then the bottem peice which is raised creating like a leg around the entire bottem of the tank. So the base peice wouldnt ever be sittin on a stand directly. Thoughts? ideas? worth/safe to do/ing or toss out??
Personally I dont see it being there to hold anything together. Only to cover the sides of the glass since its a weak plastic.


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

*tank trim*

just clean off the glass with a razorblade style knife and then use new silicone to glue back - it works for me - at least as good as brand new if done properly


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

You could also put Styrofoam under it and run a razor blade along the edge allowing for the outside to sink in and the bottom be completely supported.


----------

